# Souci avec clavier alu mac



## Turbocowboy (4 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour/bonsoir à tous, j'ai bien regardé sur le forum avant de poster mais je n'ai pas trouvé de question en rapport à mon problème.

Je suis sur un Imac de début 2008 (Processeur Intel), sous Leopard.

Alors voilà au départ c'est tout con, je viens de remplacer mon clavier alu (d'origine) par EXACTEMENT le même modèle (il y a avait quelques touches de foutue, donc je me suis dit que j'allais racheter exactement le même, mais en neuf) 

Donc, là je l'ai branché dans le même port USB que l'ancien, derrière l'écran, et tout fonctionne bien sauf les touches F1 à F12. En gros, plus moyen de toucher à la luminosité, ni de faire play-pause/prévious/next via F7-8-9, ni de contrôler le volume (alors qu'avec l'ancien clavier, tout fonctionnait bien). 
J'ai également un souci avec la touche arobase qui me donne "<" (je n'ai d'ailleurs pas encore trouvé où se trouvait l'arobase lol).

En gros, les touches F fonctionnent comme si les fonctions de lecture/volume n'existaient plus : en tapant sur F12 j'ai le dashboard, F11 le bureau etc... 

Ha oui aussi un dernier truc qui ne marche plus, ce sont les ports USB sur les côtés du clavier. Je branche un disque dur externe, et soit il ne se passe rien, ou alors j'ai un message qui me dit que le DD pompe trop de ressource ou je ne sais quoi.

Pour ce qui est des solutions, j'ai consulté plusieurs forums, et j'ai essayé plein de trucs :

- suis allé dans "préférences système", "international", "menu saisie" là j'ai bien "français" qui est coché.
- J'ai vérifié, le clavier est bien en azerty
- dans "préférences système", "clavier" j'ai aussi essayé de cocher et décocher la fonction "utiliser les touches F1, F2 et ainsi de suite comme des touches de fonction standard". Lorsque c'est coché,  j'ai tenté de récupérer les fonctions lecture/volume des touches en appuyant en même temps sur Fn, mais ça ne fonctionne pas.

J'avoue que je suis un peu perdu là, j'aurais besoin de votre aide. Je ne comprends pas comment ça peut foirer en remplaçant un clavier par un autre qui est exactement pareil :/

Merci à tous !


----------



## otgl (5 Septembre 2012)

Tu as quelle version d'OS X? Les nouveaux claviers Apple exigent OS X 10.6.8. Les touches spéciales ne fonctionnent pas avec les systèmes antérieurs.


----------



## Turbocowboy (5 Septembre 2012)

J'ai la version 10.5.8, et le clavier que j'avais avant fonctionnait parfaitement au niveau des touches spéciales ! Et c'était exactement le même clavier, aucune différence !

Et je ne comprends pas non plus la touche arobase qui me donne un "<" à la place


----------



## otgl (5 Septembre 2012)

Turbocowboy a dit:


> J'ai la version 10.5.8, et le clavier que j'avais avant fonctionnait parfaitement au niveau des touches spéciales ! Et c'était exactement le même clavier, aucune différence !



Le clavier Apple actuel exige 10.6.8+
Le clavier Apple (2009) exigeait 10.6.2+
Le clavier Apple (2007) exigeait 10.4.10+

Source:
Clavier sans fil Apple
http://www.apple.com/ca/fr/keyboard/
Claviers et souris sans fil Apple : configuration requise
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3061?viewlocale=fr_FR​
Pour plus d'info:
Comment identifier votre souris ou clavier sans fil Apple
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3917?viewlocale=fr_FR​


----------



## Turbocowboy (5 Septembre 2012)

Merci OTGL, je viens de capter que même si le clavier en apparence est exactement pareil à l'ancien, ce n'est quand même pas le même.
Le souci en fait c'est que dans les assistances apple, ils parlent toujours de "claviers sans fil" (comme dans les liens que tu donnes), alors que le mien est standard et relié en usb. On dirait qu'il n'y a jamais de rubrique d'aide pour claviers avec fil pfffff


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2012)

Bon revenons en aux basiques : nous ne sommes pas en présence d'un clavier Bluetooth, mais d'un clavier USB, donc les remarques d'otgl ne valent pas ici.

Alors :

1) pour les touches de fonctions, es-tu allé voir dans "Préférences système -> Clavier" ce qu'il en était de cette case à cocher ?





2) Pour les ports USB du clavier : là, rien d'anormal, on ne peut pas brancher un disque USB sur un port USB de clavier, et pour tout te dire, il est même souvent indispensable d'utiliser deux ports USB de la machine pour un disque dur.

Un port USB (de l'ordinateur) délivre une puissance maximale de 2,5 watts (500mA sous 5V), la plupart des disques ont besoin de 3,5 watts pour fonctionner. en gros, sur le port USB du clavier, il n'y a que 350 mA de disponibles (les 500 fournis par le port USB du Mac où le clavier est branché, moins les 150 consommés par le clavier). si tu ajoutes à ça les 50 mA utilisés par une éventuelle souris USB, tu vois qu'il ne reste même pas la moitié de la puissance nécessaire pour faire fonctionner un disque dur. 

En ce qui me concerne, le seul périphérique que je parvienne à faire fonctionner sur un clavier USB, en plus de ma souris, c'est une clé USB "Bluetooth", qui fonctionne avec 200 mA environ, même certaines clés USB de stockage pompent trop pour ce qui reste de dispo sur un clavier.


----------



## Turbocowboy (5 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon revenons en aux basiques : nous ne sommes pas en présence d'un clavier Bluetooth, mais d'un clavier USB, donc les remarques d'otgl ne valent pas ici.
> 
> Alors :
> 
> 1) pour les touches de fonctions, es-tu allé voir dans "Préférences système -> Clavier" ce qu'il en était de cette case à cocher ?



Salut Pascal, merci pour ta réponse. Oui, comme dit dans mon premier post, j'ai testé les touches à la fois avec la case cochée et ensuite décochée, et ça n'a absolument rien changé.




Pascal 77 a dit:


> 2) Pour les ports USB du clavier : là, rien d'anormal, on ne peut pas brancher un disque USB sur un port USB de clavier, et pour tout te dire, il est même souvent indispensable d'utiliser deux ports USB de la machine pour un disque dur.
> 
> Un port USB (de l'ordinateur) délivre une puissance maximale de 2,5 watts (500mA sous 5V), la plupart des disques ont besoin de 3,5 watts pour fonctionner. en gros, sur le port USB du clavier, il n'y a que 350 mA de disponibles (les 500 fournis par le port USB du Mac où le clavier est branché, moins les 150 consommés par le clavier). si tu ajoutes à ça les 50 mA utilisés par une éventuelle souris USB, tu vois qu'il ne reste même pas la moitié de la puissance nécessaire pour faire fonctionner un disque dur.
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, le seul périphérique que je parvienne à faire fonctionner sur un clavier USB, en plus de ma souris, c'est une clé USB "Bluetooth", qui fonctionne avec 200 mA environ, même certaines clés USB de stockage pompent trop pour ce qui reste de dispo sur un clavier.



Alors c'est là que je ne comprends plus rien : avec l'ancien clavier, je pouvais brancher n'importe quel disque dur externe en usb, et ça a TOUJOURS marché. Si je rebranche l'ancien clavier, ça fonctionne. Je suis perdu, vraiment


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2012)

Turbocowboy a dit:


> Salut Pascal, merci pour ta réponse. Oui, comme dit dans mon premier post, j'ai testé les touches à la fois avec la case cochée et ensuite décochée, et ça n'a absolument rien changé.



Et avec la touche "fn", tu as essayé ?




Turbocowboy a dit:


> Alors c'est là que je ne comprends plus rien : avec l'ancien clavier, je pouvais brancher n'importe quel disque dur externe en usb, et ça a TOUJOURS marché. Si je rebranche l'ancien clavier, ça fonctionne. Je suis perdu, vraiment



Ben c'est ça, qui est bizarre, ça n'aurait jamais du marcher


----------



## Turbocowboy (5 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et avec la touche "fn", tu as essayé ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben oui. Et oui, j'ai essayé avec la touche Fn aussi.

En ce qui concerne l'arobase, j'ai ouvert le visualiseur de clavier et c'est bien simple, 
elle n'existe pas sur ce clavier, on dirait :





Pour bien voir si je n'étais pas cinglé, je viens de rebrancher l'ancien clavier, j'ai direct branché mon disque dur externe dans le port usb de droite, et hop immédiatement reconnu.
Voici une capture d'écran du visualiseur de clavier (de l'ancien clavier, donc). La disposition est différente dans le visualiseur :


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2012)

l'arobase doit être (d'après ce que je peux déduire de ce que je vois) sur la touche qui n'apparait pas dans le visualiseur, entre le W et le "maj" de gauche.


----------



## Turbocowboy (5 Septembre 2012)

Pascal : oui effectivement les touches @ et < sont inversées.

Alors voilà le topo de cette affaire, après avoir consulté quelques forums + des collègues ici au boulot :

les claviers alu récents ne fonctionnent correctement que sous mac os 10.6.8, j'ai testé mon clavier ici au boulot. En même temps, il était marqué sur la boîte du clavier, donc j'aurais pu faire gaffe. Il est également spécifié que les ports USB du clavier sont en 1.1, donc logique que les HD externes ne fonctionnent pas dessus.
Il semblerait que sur les premiers claviers alus, c'était du 2.0 et le clavier était suffisamment alimenté pour qu'on puisse brancher le HD dessus.  

Deux solutions au cas où vous seriez confronté au même problème que moi :

- soit upgrader votre système : il faut Snow Leopard minimum, sous Leopard ça ne marche pas.

- soit trouver sur le net un clavier alu neuf, mais qui date de 2008-2009, voire 2010. J'ai trouvé quelques liens de boutiques en ligne qui en vendaient, attention que pour une raison qui m'échappe, ils sont vendus dans les 80 euros (donc + cher que les claviers 2012)

Maintenant la solution que j'ai trouvée pour ne pas m'emmerder avec ces deux options, c'est choper un clavier alu chez mon frère (qui ne se sert plus de son imac), et je lui file le nouveau que j'ai acheté.   Il n'aura pas accès aux fonctions sons/luminosité etc... mais au moins je ne serai plus emmerdé.


----------



## velouma (28 Octobre 2012)

Bjr Turbocowboy, j'ai le même problème : touches < et @ inversées, mais là où je ne pige plus rien c'est que je n'a fait que recharger OSx suite à un ennui. J'ai tout essayé : dans word "correction auto etc..." rien  n'y fait. Avant tout marchait normalement avec le même clavier. J'aimerai piger, merci


----------



## macabee (30 Octobre 2012)

" it's a revolution! " , comme l'expliquait votre gourou ; en bon français , c'est de l'obsolescence plus que programmée , et il va falloir changer d'imac pour que tout fonctionne normalement ( j'ai le même problème ) ... Bon quand tu sais que @ c'est < , et que tu règles le son avec la zapette , tu y arrives ...  :love:


----------



## Rolka (6 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'arobase doit être (d'après ce que je peux déduire de ce que je vois) sur la touche qui n'apparait pas dans le visualiseur, entre le W et le "maj" de gauche.



Bonjour,
Je profite de cette discussion pour demander où je pourrais trouver toute la liste des associations de touches pour écrire tous les caractères et symboles ?
Autre petit problème, en allant dans Préférences Système/Clavier mon iMAC ne trouve pas de clavier Bluetooth et pourtant, il fonctionne !
D'avance merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Décembre 2012)

Rolka a dit:


> Je profite de cette discussion pour demander où je pourrais trouver toute la liste des associations de touches pour écrire tous les caractères et symboles ?


Afficher le _Visualiseur de caractères_ et _Visualiseur de clavier_ (en passant par les Préférences système / clavier).

Autrement l'utilitaire Popchar est bien.


----------



## Rolka (6 Décembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Afficher le _Visualiseur de caractères_ et _Visualiseur de clavier_ (en passant par les Préférences système / clavier).
> 
> Autrement l'utilitaire Popchar est bien.



Merci cher(e) Sly54, mais ça ne répond pas tout à fait à ma question. Bien sûr avec le visualiseur des caractères, je peux insérer des caractères spéciaux, mais il doit y avoir des possibilités pour en réaliser certains avec son clavier ? ou bien ? Je note Popchar, merci.


----------

